# 7 up



## coke1962 (Jul 7, 2011)

I found a 7up bottle that is missing the label, but you can put it to the light and see what was on the bottle.  The front  had the large 7up with EIGHT bubbles, yes I counted them 4 times. The back A FRESH UP DRINK FOR THE STOMACHS DO NOT STIR OR SHAKE YOU LIKE IT IT LIKES YOU CONTENTS 7 FL. OZS. CARRYING THE 7 UP TRADEMARK THIS BOTTLE MUST NOT BE USED FOR ANY OTHER DRINK DOWNEY-JOYCE 7up INC NORWARK-OHIO-COLUMBUS .  On the bottom going around it says THE JOYCE PRODUCTS   CO  COLUMBUS.OHIO  On the base  it has a diamond with a D inside it. Any help here Ray


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Ray,

 Are you familiar with digital photography? It helps a lot at this place + we all like to see pictures of what is being discussed.





From.

 "Here's some of what I know...I have more but will have to get it together.


 There was a Joyce in early 1900s Columbus, OH who was proprieter of Joy Products Co. At some point he went into business with John Downey who married Adrienne M (aka Mary A.) Joyce...but I'm not sure who her parents were as Glenna and her husband had no children. Downey and Joyce ran Washington Breweries here in Columbus and at least two 7-up factories...one here and one in Norwalk, OH.

 Here are the Joyces in the early Columbus, OH City Directories:

 1914-1916, in the Cols, OH City Directory Wm H Joyce is proprieter of Millbrook Distilling Co.

 1923 First entry for Joy Products Co. and John Downey's first entry with Adrienne.

 1927 John Downey is now shown as VP of Joy Products Co.

 1928 Company is now called Joyce Products.

 1934 First entry for Washington Breweries. John Downey is shown as Pres but I'm assuming Joyce is still involved.

 1941-1942 John Downey is Pres of both Washington Breweries and Joyce Products Co.

 after 1942 Neither Company is listed.

 Also, There is a Tom Joyce who ran a 7-up in Indianapolis...I've got a couple bottles of 7-up and the drink "Tom Boy" bottled by Tom Joyce, Indianapolis.

 I will gather my Joyce stuff and update my tree at http://worldconnect.rootsweb.com/cgi-bin/igm.cgi?db=ricknlida" From.

 "Glenna Stengel was a seamstress before her marriage to
 William Joyce. Her husband came to Columbus in 1910 from
 Shawnee, Ohio, and started the Wyandotte Pop Company and the
 Milbrook Distillery at West Second Avenue and Perry Street.
 Joyce later started the Joyce Products Co. and Beverage
 Management Inc. One of the company's products was a carbonated
 lemon soda that later became the popular soft drink 7-Up." From.

 "Seven-up" Bottling Company
 President
 John M. Joyce left elementary school before completing the eighth grade so that he could help support his family. He worked as a messenger boy for the Pennsylvania Railroad, was a grocery salesman in Kansas City, and later became manager of a chain store company. He wanted his own business, however, and drew on his savings and borrowed money so that he could pioneer a new beverage called "Seven-Up." He became a traveling salesman, spreading the word of this new beverage until it became a household word. He was cofounder of the "Seven-Up" Bottling Company of Chicago. A highly religious man, Mr. Joyce received the highest honors the Pope can bestow, Knight of Malta." From.

 Further Downey/Joyce stuff HERE.


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  coke1962
> 
> I found a 7up bottle that is missing the label, but you can put it to the light and see what was on the bottle.  The front  had the large 7up with EIGHT bubbles, yes I counted them 4 times. The back A FRESH UP DRINK FOR THE STOMACHS DO NOT STIR OR SHAKE YOU LIKE IT IT LIKES YOU CONTENTS 7 FL. OZS. CARRYING THE 7 UP TRADEMARK THIS BOTTLE MUST NOT BE USED FOR ANY OTHER DRINK DOWNEY-JOYCE 7up INC NORWARK-OHIO-COLUMBUS .  On the bottom going around it says THE JOYCE PRODUCTS   CO  COLUMBUS.OHIO  On the base  it has a diamond with a D inside it. Any help here Ray


 It's a junk bottle and should be thrown in the recycle bin to be 100% honest....


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately the acl appears to be gone, so there isn't much value to this bottle. I had one of these myself at one point, but I ended up giving it away.


----------

